# Best way to clean glass shelves?



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Without leaving lint, dust, STREAKS!, etc.?

I am looking for not only the best cleaner but is there some sort of special rag out there meant for this? Regular rags don't cut it. I end up leaving lint from the rag, no matter how high quality it is







all over the glass.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

vinegar water and newspaper (with or without print - black and white only). Absolutely the best combo I have ever found on glass anything (windows, mirrors, etc.).

I keep a spraybottle of vinegar water lying around the house, and we collect the newsprint in a big box in the back room. It's used as packing by a lot of online retailers now instead of peanuts, so we wind up with lots of it.

It seems at first like it's not doing anything, but keep wiping in circles until the glass is dry. You don't need to get a fresh sheet for each shelf either. It will seem like the piece you're using is wet and couldn't possibly do anything, but it still works.

And you can reuse the newsprint over and over again, just let it dry out between. When you can't use it any longer (when it's falling apart), compost it.


----------

